# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Why do hairs on the back and sides remain?

## Breaking Bald

So I am sure that this has been answered before. But I still don't understand why does the hair at the sides and back remain during mpb??

I mean it can't be the scalp right, because transplanted hairs stay there? So is it just something to do with the folicles? 

I have been reading about mpb for months now but still don't really understand it properly. 

Cheers

----------


## 2020

because those follicles are the most sensitive to DHT. Safe zones thin too and maybe if you lived to be 200 years old then by that time those zones would be bald too.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> because those follicles are the most sensitive to DHT. Safe zones thin too and maybe if you lived to be 200 years old then by that time those zones would be bald too.


 But why is it that those areas are the most sensitive and go first? Or is this unknown? You see men in there 90's still with hair on the sides and back, how come the top goes so quickly for some but the sides remain until death?

Seems so odd.

----------


## BigThinker

I've thought about that too.  Initial reaction is to think there was some sort of evolutionary benefit. Some suggest balding is a sign of boosted testosterone, so maybe that had a selection effect, manlier men = bald men.  Maybe having a bald scalp in a part of the world with harsh winters was beneficial because it provided increased opportunity for sun to skin surface for vit-D absorption. 

Haha.  Obviously, I'm just speculating; I have given this some thought though.

----------


## gmonasco

> But why is it that those areas are the most sensitive and go first? Or is this unknown?


 Why men bald, and why they typically do so in a predictable pattern, is unknown.

The pattern to MPB is somewhat of a blessing in that it makes it easier for balding men to wear hairpieces.  Imagine how difficult it would be to fashion a realistic hairpiece if men lost hair from the sides and back of their heads instead of from the top.

----------


## 2020

> Why men bald, and why they typically do so in a predictable pattern, is unknown.


 It's not a mystery. I just explained why it happens so...

----------


## BigThinker

> It's not a mystery. I just explained why it happens so...


 I'm pretty sure he is asking "why is there more DHT on the top than the sides and back?".  Most people on this site know what causes hair loss.

----------


## JJacobs152

It probably is down to the level of the follicles as you suggested. Maybe the binding sites for DHT are different in the back and sides of the hair compared to the scalp and front areas.

----------


## gmonasco

> It's not a mystery. I just explained why it happens so...


 No, you explained what happens, not why it happens.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> No, you explained what happens, not why it happens.


 +1
I get the whole DHT thing, but it still doesn't really explain why ONLY the follicles at the top of the head fall out. Must be something to do with the follicles specifically.

----------


## mattj

We already know how the follicles differ in their sensitivity to DHT, but how can we discover why the difference exists in the first place? It's all speculation and I don't think we'll ever really know for sure.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

I'm 60 and had hair transplant surgery during the early days at a large clinic in Beverly Hills California (1979).  I had an exceptionally dense donor area when I was young.  As I have aged (from 26 to 60 years old) my donor area on the back and sides of my head has thinned out considerably.  I would say I have lost about 2/3 of the original density there.  This doesn't happen to all men, but should be a consideration when men are thinking of having hair transplant surgery.  My thinning may have been partly or completely due to the numerous shotgun scars I got from that early version of hair transplant surgery.  I once posted photos and guys in another forum commented my donor was "shot".  Thankfully beard hair and Acell are providing relief to an otherwise depressing situation.  

-I work for Dr. Cole's office in Alpharetta, GA and post in the forhair.com forum as CITNews

----------


## 2020

> This doesn't happen to all men, but should be a consideration when men are thinking of having hair transplant surgery.


 on a long enough timeline it does...

----------


## 35YrsAfter

"on a long enough timeline it does..."

And... I wish you all a long and happy life.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

This phenomenon really needs to be examined further, researched, and subsequently figured out as to why hair follicles on the top of the head are particularly sensitive to DHT while follicles on the sides and lower back are resistant.  In fact, I believe that the only area on a person's entire body where hair is sensitive to DHT is on top of a person's head, the absolute WORST possible area for hair loss to occur.  I mean, even hair on a person's arms, legs, and face does not fall out due to DHT.  There has to be some reason for this and it really needs to be examined further and figured out.  But that's what pisses me off more than anything: that hair loss research (and treatment options) are so inadequate and limited today.

----------


## 2020

*Different Levels of 5-Reductase Type I and II, Aromatase, and Androgen Receptor in Hair Follicles of Women and Men with Androgenetic Alopecia*

http://www.nature.com/jid/journal/v1.../5610071a.html




> Frontal hair follicles in women had 3 and 3.5 times less 5- reductase type I and II, respectively, than frontal hair follicles in men.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

That's a good find 2020, but there really needs to be so much more research done into the phenomenon of hair loss, such as why there are more androgen receptors in the frontal regions of the scalp than in the occiptal regions and also within the entire body (ex. beard, leg, and arm hair are not affected by AGA).

----------


## dda

> I'm 60 and had hair transplant surgery during the early days at a large clinic in Beverly Hills California (1979).  I had an exceptionally dense donor area when I was young.  As I have aged (from 26 to 60 years old) my donor area on the back and sides of my head has thinned out considerably.  I would say I have lost about 2/3 of the original density there.  This doesn't happen to all men, but should be a consideration when men are thinking of having hair transplant surgery.  My thinning may have been partly or completely due to the numerous shotgun scars I got from that early version of hair transplant surgery.  I once posted photos and guys in another forum commented my donor was "shot".  Thankfully beard hair and Acell are providing relief to an otherwise depressing situation.  
> 
> -I work for Dr. Cole's office in Alpharetta, GA and post in the forhair.com forum as CITNews


 Lol no offense but you are 60 yrs old and on a bald forum?  This is what I don't get.  By that time in life I will not give a **** about hair lol.. But when you start balding when your 19, kiss that confidence goodbye life has certainly not been the same

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

genetic mutation basically

need some advanced gene therapy to solve this bish of a problem  :Mad:

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Lol no offense but you are 60 yrs old and on a bald forum?  This is what I don't get.  By that time in life I will not give a **** about hair lol.. But when you start balding when your 19, kiss that confidence goodbye life has certainly not been the same


 I remember a time when I thought 30 was old.  At 60, I care much less about having a teenage head of hair.  In fact, I really don't mind having thinner hair at 60 at all.  Living with evidence of previous hair transplant surgery is another story entirely. That is unacceptable at ANY age in nearly all cases.  Wanting to look one's best doesn't just disappear when you reach a certain age.  I still try to look my best.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

While I don't subscribe to the galea theory as the only thing for baldness, its obvious it isn't, but overlooking the perfect match up of the galea with hair loss suggests that there must be a correlation.

I would be most curious if DHT sensitivity is developed over time, or is it basically there from birth?  If its actually developed as time goes on, what is triggering it in the first place?

----------

